# 314C jetzt auch als PN/DP Variante



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
diese CPU ist auch sehr intressant.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48300362http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48300362


----------



## Weschi (6 März 2011)

Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen das es die neue Version der 314 auch als MPI/DP Variante geben soll . 
Im Produktkatalog von Siemens finde ich diese aber nicht . 
Da bei einer bestehenden Anlage die jetztige 314 eine Zykluszeit von knapp 60ms hat , suche ich händeringend nach einer günstigen Alternative von Siemens und da wäre die neue Version ja Ideal , schließlich ist diese ja bedeutend schneller .
Die 317 wollte ich aus Kostengründen eigentlich nicht einsetzen . 

Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge ...??? MPI und DP brauche ich auf jedenfall ....


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> MPI und DP brauche ich auf jedenfall ....



Für was brauchst Du denn zwingend die MPI Schnittstelle?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen das es die neue Version der 314 auch als MPI/DP Variante geben soll .
> Im Produktkatalog von Siemens finde ich diese aber nicht .
> Da bei einer bestehenden Anlage die jetztige 314 eine Zykluszeit von knapp 60ms hat , suche ich händeringend nach einer günstigen Alternative von Siemens und da wäre die neue Version ja Ideal , schließlich ist diese ja bedeutend schneller .
> Die 317 wollte ich aus Kostengründen eigentlich nicht einsetzen .
> ...



Bei zykluszeiten von 60ms ist doch schon mal grundsätzlich etwas schief
gelaufen, entweder schlecht Programmiert oder schlecht Projektiert.


----------



## MSB (6 März 2011)

Wobei man die Zykluszeit auch immer im Kontext der Anlage sehen muss,
ich kann dir genügend Anlagen nennen, wo auch 150-200ms noch unkritisch sind.

@Weschi von welcher 314 ist eigentlich die Rede?

Es ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die 314C-2DP auch innoviert wird,
es könnte aber auch sein, das die in der Version komplett verschwindet, 
da MPI objektiv ja nicht mehr wirklich benötigt wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Weschi (7 März 2011)

Ok...Danke ersteinmal -

Also die MPI Schnittstelle wird benötigt um mit 3 CPU´s Daten auszutauschen . Einer 317 und zwei 313 . Dazu kommt noch , das die Panels derzeit auch noch über MPI projektiert sind .  
Die hohe Zykluszeit der CPU resultiert aus der Verwendung eines standartisierten Treiber für Ansteuerung von dezenztralen Umrichtern welcher aber nicht kurzfristig veränderbar ist . 
Ich habe bereits alle unwesentlichen Dinge wie aktuelles Drehmoment,aktuellen Strom , Frequenz-Istwert , u.s.w...  im Treiber ausgeblendet aber das ganze hat gerade mal 5 ms gebracht .
Dazu habe ich  den verwendeten Weckalarm von 100 auf 200ms hochgesetzt  , welches als Folge gehabt hat das legendlich die Zykluszeit etwas stabiler geworden ist . 

Wie wirkt sich eigentlich die Zykluszeitbelastung durch Kommunikation auf die ganze Geschichte aus ? 
Diese steht bei 20 % .



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei zykluszeiten von 60ms ist doch schon mal grundsätzlich etwas schief
> gelaufen, entweder schlecht Programmiert oder schlecht Projektiert.



Helmut da hast du sicherlich Recht . Die Projektierung ist einfach nicht gut gewesen . Soweit so gut , leider muss man sich ja in unserem Job mit den Dingen auch beschäftigen obwohl man selber dafür nichts kann . 
Es ist einfach nur wieder ein schönes Beispiel das durch kostengünstge Produktion und nachlässige Porjektierung mit extremen Folgekosten zu rechnen ist . Ich stehe im moment kurz vor Produktionsstart und da eine Verschmelzung von 3 CPU´s etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde suche ich eben eine schnelle und relativ kostengünstige Lösung . 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt MPI brauchst, dann gibt es eine möglicheit:
314C-2PN/DP onboard MPI/DP schnittstelle in MPI mode.
Wenn es ein freien "slot" in S7-300 "rack" gibt, ein CP342-5 in DP master mode einfügen.

Mit diese Aufbau die du gennant hast, wurde ich sagen das ethernet sollte von anfang ab in das Projekt inkludiert gewesen sein.
Noch ein Beispiel von das zu sparen kann teuer sein.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt MPI brauchst, dann gibt es eine möglicheit:
> 314C-2PN/DP onboard MPI/DP schnittstelle in MPI mode.
> Wenn es ein freien "slot" in S7-300 "rack" gibt, ein CP342-5 in DP master mode einfügen.



Das würd ich im hier nicht vorschlagen, da er dann ja die ganze Profibuskommunikation auf fc1/fc2 umstellen muss! Ich würd da lieber eine 315-2DP nehmen und die Onboard EAs durch Baugruppen ersetzen!


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

FC1 und FC2 kann ich in 5 minuten programmieren. Ist wirklich nicht schwierig.

Auf ein "normalen" CPU mit "normalen" Baugruppen zu wechseln ist vielleicht auch nicht so einfach. Gibt es genügend platz für die ekstra Baugruppen ?
Hat man die "technologische Funktione" von der 314C verwendet ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> FC1 und FC2 kann ich in 5 minuten programmieren. Ist wirklich nicht schwierig.
> 
> Auf ein "normalen" CPU mit "normalen" Baugruppen zu wechseln ist vielleicht auch nicht so einfach. Gibt es genügend platz für die ekstra Baugruppen ?
> Hat man die "technologische Funktione" von der 314C verwendet ?



Dann kann es aber auch sein das kein Platz mehr für den CP ist! 

Ich kann den CP auch Programmieren, aber wenn es um eine schon vorhandene Analage geht welche Bausteine hat welche dp_read und dp_write aufrufen, dann wirds schon komplizierter! Vor allem kann Ich mit dem CP nicht nur ein paar Bytes schreiben( z.B. nur PEB20-26) sondern muss immer alle Bytes bis zum höchsten schreiben. das kann an einer vorhanden Anlage schon einen riesen Aufwand bedeuten!


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Dann kann es aber auch sein das kein Platz mehr für den CP ist!


Der CP342-5 braucht 1 slot. Die onboard E/A in "normalen" Baugruppen zu versetzen brauchen ja 3-4-5 slots.



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Vor allem kann Ich mit dem CP nicht nur ein paar Bytes schreiben( z.B. nur PEB20-26) sondern muss immer alle Bytes bis zum höchsten schreiben.


Stimmt, aber in vielen Anlagen lest und schreibt man alle E/A nur einmal pro Programzyklus.


----------



## Weschi (7 März 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Das würd ich im hier nicht vorschlagen, da er dann ja die ganze Profibuskommunikation auf fc1/fc2 umstellen muss! Ich würd da lieber eine 315-2DP nehmen und die Onboard EAs durch Baugruppen ersetzen!



Aber eine 315 ist von der Geschwindigkeit genau so schnell wie eine 314 .... außer man nimmt die neue 314 pn/DP  die ist ja um einiges zügiger . 
Die Zähler werden auf der vorhandenen 314 genutzt .... diese auszulagern bedeutet auch wieder etwas Aufwand ..

Platz wäre vorhanden zumindestens für einen zusätzlichen Slot . Gibt es eigentlich alternativen von Vipa mit intigrierten EA´s ?

Ich spiele mitlerweile mit den Gedanken die 314 pn/DP einzusetzen , den MPI auszumustern und DP/DP Koppler einzusetzen . Dann kommt eben noch der Aufwand die WINCC Flexible Projektierung und die Verbindungen zu ändern .... und das bei einer fast fertig in Betrieb genommenen Anlage .


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> Aber eine 315 ist von der Geschwindigkeit genau so schnell wie eine 314 .... außer man nimmt die neue 314 pn/DP die ist ja um einiges zügiger .


Die letzte Variante von 314 gehört zum dieselbe generation vie die letzte 315-2DP. Und ist fast so schnell.
Aber die 314C gehört bis jetzt zum vorgänger-generation.
Die neusten 315-2DP ist also 5-10 mal so schnell wie die heutigen 314C.


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> Ich spiele mitlerweile mit den Gedanken die 314 pn/DP einzusetzen , den MPI auszumustern und DP/DP Koppler einzusetzen . Dann kommt eben noch der Aufwand die WINCC Flexible Projektierung und die Verbindungen zu ändern .... und das bei einer fast fertig in Betrieb genommenen Anlage .


Ich hatte gedacht das diese Anlage waren alt.
Kann nur sagen das heute muss man von anfang ab ethernet mitrechnen.
Zu sparen wird teuer auf die dauer.


----------



## Weschi (7 März 2011)

Tja , das ist eben immer so eine Sache . 
Im Prinzip ist das Grundkonzept für diese Anlage auf einer Basis von einer einzelnen Standartanlage mit legendlich 6 Antrieben ausgelegt worden .
Mittlerweile ist die Gesamtanlage auf 56 Antrieben und 16 Servo Achsen  angewachsen . Die Anlage wurde zu 50 % in Deutschland gefertigt und projektiert und der Rest kommt aus China . 
Und das Problem besteht nur im chinesischen Teil .
Das Rad kann man jetzt nunmal nicht neu erfunden werden aber durch die extrem hohe Zykluszeit bekomme ich meine Teile nicht 100% positioniert da die Antriebe zu unterschiedlich anfahren . 



*"Die Performance der neuen CPU 314C-2 PN/DP entspricht der Performance  der Modularen CPU 314 V3. Im Vergleich zu den heutigen Kompakt CPUs  314C-2 DP V2.x und 314C-2 PtP V2.x werden die Anwenderprogramme auf der  neuen CPU um bis zu Faktor 5 schneller abgearbeitet,  in einigen Fällen  auch darüber hinaus"*


*Neue 314*

*CPU Bezeichnung*  CPU 314C-2 PN/DP *Firmware*  V3.3 *Speicher*  192 KByte *Größe des Remanenzspeichers für remanente Datenbausteine, max.*  64 KByte *Bearbeitungszeiten*    für Bitoperation, min.  0,06 µs    für Wortoperation, min.  0,12 µs    für Festpunktarithmetik, min.  0,16 µs    für Gleitpunktarithmetik, min.  0,59 µs 
*CPU Bezeichnung* CPU 312 CPU 314 CPU 315-2 DP CPU 315F-2 DP  *Speicher* 32 KByte / 10 k Anweisungen / 32 KByte remanent 128 KByte / 42 k Anweisungen / 64 KByte remanent 256 KByte / 85 k Anweisungen / 128 KByte remanent 384 KByte / 128 k Anweisungen / 128 KByte remanent  *Bit* 0,10 µs 0,06 µs 0,05 µs 0,05 µs  *Wort* 0,24 µs 0,12 µs 0.09 µs 0.09 µs  *Festpunktarithmetik* 0,32 µs 0,16 µs 0,12 µs 0,12 µs  *Gleitpunktarithmetik* 1,10 µs 0,59 µs 0,45 µs 0,45 µs  *Prozessabbild E/A* 

Einstellbar max.
Voreingestellt
    1024/1024
128/128
    1024/1024
128/128
    2048/2048
128/128
    2048/2048
384/384
*Schnittstellen* X1: MPI-Schnittstelle X1: MPI-Schnittstelle X1: MPI-Schnittstelle
X2: DP-Schnittstelle X1: MPI-Schnittstelle
X2: DP-Schnittstelle  *Einbaumaße CPU BxHxT (mm)* 40 x 125 x 130 40 x 125 x 130 40 x 125 x 130 40 x 125 x 130

*Neue Generation 315 pn/DP*
*CPU Bezeichnung* CPU 315-2 PN/DP CPU 315F-2 PN/DP CPU 317-2 PN/DP CPU 317F-2 PN/DP *Speicher* 384 KByte / 128 KByte remanent 512 KByte / 128 KByte remanent 1 MByte / 256 KByte remanent 1,5 MByte / 256 KByte remanent *Bit* 50 ns 25 ns *Wort* 90 ns 30 ns *Festpunktarithmetik* 120 ns 40 ns *Gleitpunktarithmetik* 450 ns 160 ns *Prozessabbild E/A* 

Einstellbar max.
Voreingestellt
 2048/2048
128/128
2048/2048
384/384
8192/8192
256/256
8192/8192
1024/1024
*Schnittstellen* X1: MPI/DP
X2: PN (2 Ports) *Einbaumaße CPU BxHxT (mm)* 40 x 125 x 130


----------



## M-Ott (7 März 2011)

Meine Information ist, dass die innovierten (sprich: Firmware 3.x) Kompakt CPUs in diesem Quartal kommen sollen, die 314C-PN/DP hat da ja auch schon den Anfang gemacht. Da ich speziell nach der CPU 314C-2DP gefragt hatte, weiß ich, dass auch diese mit FW V3.x in diesem Quartal kommen soll.
Diese Information stammt von unserem Siemens-Kundenbetreuer.


----------



## M-Ott (5 April 2011)

Nachtrag:
Aktuelle Aussage von Siemens:
April für die 314C-2DP


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 April 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich alternativen von Vipa mit intigrierten EA´s ?



Ja, gibt es.
Siehe: (SC-Varianten)
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-300s/cpus/

Gruß
Timo


----------



## M-Ott (6 April 2011)

Mit VIPA Kompakt-CPUs haben wir SEHR schlechte Erfahrungen:
Wir haben zwei 314SC verbaut und eine davon geht regelmäßig in Stop mit einem Fehler, den selbst VIPA nicht kennen. Der Support ist sehr wenig bemüht uns zu helfen und hat nur Spekulationen aber keine Lösungen parat. Alles in allem sehr unbefriedigend. Wenigstens ist unser Kunde sehr geduldig.

Wenn's laufen soll, sollte man doch die 500 € mehr ausgeben und beim Original bleiben. VIPAs 300er Serie ist für uns jedenfalls gestorben.


----------



## Weschi (13 April 2011)

Wir haben vor einigen Jahren mal eine 416/2  1 zu 1 mit einer VIPA ausgetauscht ( Typ weiss ich nicht mehr) , und das hat einwandfrei funktioniert . 

Eine Lieferfreigabe für die 314/DP scheint es aber noch nicht zu geben .


----------

